
Ask HN: How do we force Apple to buy back faulty “butterfly keyboard” MacBooks? - josefrichter
Apple did acknowledge the problem and offered extended warranty to 3-4 years (depending on country, I think).<p>However: 
- I&#x27;m having a 2nd keyboard replacement in first 6 months since purchase.
- Resale value of these MBPs is significantly affected (nobody will buy them)
- Who will pay for my replacements after the 3rd year, if the problem keeps reappearing?
- Each repair also means a couple of days of downtime, which is not only inconvenient but bears some cost too.<p>It would be fair if Apple offered a buy-back program or a (reasonably priced) upgrade program to new Macbooks with different keyboard mechanism.<p>This issue is driving me crazy. Any ideas how to sort out this issue and actually force Apple to do the right thing? Thank you.
======
catacombs
All I can tell you: Good luck.

Once you've dropped over a $1,000 on a MacBook, Apple cleans its hands of any
issues that arise:

> Can't deal with the butterfly keyboard? Sorry, that was our bad. However,
> you returning the computer for a newer model? Are you crazy? That'll affect
> our bottom line. We can't have that. The best you can do is just buy a new
> one and sell the old one secondhand. Don't worry. We won't tell anyone.

~~~
api
They have an extended warranty on those keyboards. Four years I think. They
repaired one of our company machines that was two years old no questions
asked.

They aren't perfect but I'm not aware of any device maker that is much better.

~~~
josefrichter
I'm having mine replaced for the 2nd time in 6 months, every time 5 days
downtime, resale value diminished, coz who pays for the replacement after
those 4 years?

